

R = 1 – sin(θ) (A Love Song) - jmhobbs
http://www.velvetcache.org/2010/06/16/r-1-sin-theta

======
jmhobbs
I'm sure I'm not the only programmer who also loves music. Thought I would
share a song I wrote, inspired by an XKCD strip.

------
rcfox
It's great! The music isn't the kind of thing I could listen to very much, but
I like the idea.

